# Amazing Camouflage Lamborghini



## blessthisstuff (Mar 10, 2011)

This awesome Lamborghini conversion is owned by Swedish professional freeskier and alpine ski racer Jon Olsson. 
Besides skiing Jon also has a huge interest for cars, instead of driving a SUV or a Truck up the mountain, he 
drives a Lamborghini Gallardo LP560 with a ski box on top! The Lambo features an original camouflage paint scheme 
and a custom mounted ski transporter box that was designed for high speeds of over 160 mph...more photos»


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

Here's Lapo's Ferrari


----------



## Tag Mac (Sep 8, 2012)

I cant see anything. Where are the cars?


----------



## Atoning Unifex (Aug 21, 2012)

Not the best idea to be camouflaged when driving in the snow.
Visibility is pretty important on the road I would have thought.

Speed, camouflaged vehicle, snow, slippery roads. Yep, that's going to end well.


----------



## Tag Mac (Sep 8, 2012)

Atoning Unifex said:


> Not the best idea to be camouflaged when driving in the snow.
> Visibility is pretty important on the road I would have thought.
> 
> Speed, camouflaged vehicle, snow, slippery roads. Yep, that's going to end well.


Surely all white cars would be worse.


----------



## Atoning Unifex (Aug 21, 2012)

Tag Mac said:


> Surely all white cars would be worse.


Yes they would.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Why would anyone not want women to be able to see a sexy ride like that? Makes no sense having it blend into the background. Paint it red so it stands out all over the place.


----------



## Oaksapling (Oct 26, 2012)

I love the second car. It's gorgeous. Lamborghini is a gorgeous and far better than Ferrari.


----------



## Atoning Unifex (Aug 21, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> Why would anyone not want women to be able to see a sexy ride like that? Makes no sense having it blend into the background. Paint it red so it stands out all over the place.


Maybe he's not interested in women?


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Atoning Unifex said:


> Maybe he's not interested in women?


Then he wouldn't own a Lambo. ;-)


----------



## Atoning Unifex (Aug 21, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> Then he wouldn't own a Lambo. ;-)


Ahhhh, the Italian Stallion type thingy.
(or successful drug/arms dealer type thingy)


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

Snow tires must be ridiculously expensive for him. Can't imagine there's much of a market for them. Or can you imagine how brutal that ride would feel on chains? Wonder how often he gets stuck in the snow.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

digivandig said:


> Snow tires must be ridiculously expensive for him. Can't imagine there's much of a market for them. Or can you imagine how brutal that ride would feel on chains? Wonder how often he gets stuck in the snow.


Never! Someone who can afford one of those can afford a luxury SUV during the Winter months. And, he can afford to store his Super Car in a garage more luxurious than most homes, for those same Winter months.


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> Never! Someone who can afford one of those can afford a luxury SUV during the Winter months. And, he can afford to store his Super Car in a garage more luxurious than most homes, for those same Winter months.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Now see . . . That's just wrong.


----------



## Tag Mac (Sep 8, 2012)

Well its got 4x4, so may as well use it. 
I miss that about my old Hawkeye Impreza. Looked like a family saloon car but could go up hill in the snow (stopping was a different matter though). I remember the pharmacy car park with a big hill 2 years ago, covered in snow and no one could get out. A man had his Rang Rover and was charging £1 for a tow. He presumptuously came over to me and I simply drove off, hugely satisfying.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Tag Mac said:


> Well its got 4x4, so may as well use it.


More like All-Wheel-Drive. Let's be honest, the ground cleance on a Lambo is going to be a wee bit of an issue.


----------



## Tag Mac (Sep 8, 2012)

Still a benefit in the snow on the right tyres but yes ground clearance would make it into more of an expensive snow shovel than a usable means of getting around.


----------



## Scottish Steve (Sep 7, 2010)

It's silly and pointless and a total waste of money.

I don't want one.


----------



## Tag Mac (Sep 8, 2012)

I would love to be in a position to say that.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Scottish Steve said:


> It's silly and pointless and a total waste of money.
> 
> I don't want one.


Sadly, that's what the general public often says about our favorite watches.


----------



## Tick Talk (May 14, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> Let's be honest, the ground cleance on a Lambo is going to be a wee bit of an issue.


Wadda ya mean? Its got a snow plow! I have to admire someone who uses their exotic rather than leaving it in the garage for sunny days. Same could be said for expensive watches too ;-)


----------



## AAWATCHES (May 2, 2009)

I guess it shows that having a lot of money doesn't mean you have a lot of sense


----------



## Metal Made Fox (Sep 29, 2012)

I have my Lamborghini Aventador custom painted in "shadow camo" which is basically a matte black/grey camouflage finish. I'll try to get a pic soon.

I like dark matte paint jobs a lot. I am thinking of getting my Veyron painted in a dark matte grey finish.


----------



## Mr. Panerai (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm not usually a fan of projects like that, but that Lambo's pretty sick. The Ferrari is heinous though.


----------



## Laso1 (Oct 10, 2012)

And all this time I thought my redneck hunting buddies and I were the only ones that went out in public with camo.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

What are you talking about? There's a car in that photo?All I see are a couple of tires.It's amazing how they stand up like that unattached to anything.:-s


----------



## starter (Aug 21, 2010)

Atoning Unifex said:


> Yes they would.


Any solid-colored car, even a white one, will still have a cohesive and recognizable silhouette. The point of camouflage is to break up the silhouette of an object or person, making it less recognizable, and in an environment of similar colors, less visible.

On the idea of painting an exotic car in camo (or matte or whatever)... I don't think there is a more succinct way to advertise the fact that you've barely made it into the club by the skin of your teeth, and probably won't be around for long.


----------



## Skyarcher (Nov 24, 2012)

Must suck trying to find your car in a parking lot...


----------



## searunn (May 12, 2016)

Pretty good custom job just wonder how much he must have have spent on those snow tires.


----------



## spencer17 (Jan 17, 2014)

His latest car with another camo wrap.


----------



## tzwick (Aug 10, 2016)

Beautiful. Wouldn't put the ski box on top but I'm also not a professional skier lol.


----------



## freshprince357 (Nov 25, 2014)

I love the idea of a dark matte black Lambo like the DarkKnight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tzwick (Aug 10, 2016)

digivandig said:


> Snow tires must be ridiculously expensive for him. Can't imagine there's much of a market for them. Or can you imagine how brutal that ride would feel on chains? Wonder how often he gets stuck in the snow.


 Would feel terrible driving it on chains. Can't even imagine.


----------



## Jpjsavage (Dec 2, 2011)

It does look very cool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

jon's daily vlog on youtube is quite entertaining, with marcus and yanni.


----------



## autoquartz (Sep 26, 2016)

simply stunning!


----------



## Camdamonium (Feb 7, 2017)

Lol I would do the wrap for a couple months, but I think it would get old quick. if I had that much money to blow, might as well do some snow drifting...


----------



## JMann2380 (Dec 20, 2012)

Cool


----------

